# 100,000 Member Giveaway



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

We will be giving away a $25 dollar gift certificate to Amazon.com for the person that guesses the correct date of the 100,000 member. Just post your date in this thread to enter. 


TechSupportForum.com Sweepstakes. Sponsored by Tech Support Forum.com
1) GENERAL: No purchase necessary to enter. At least one valid entry must be received to qualify for the contest. 

2) TO ENTER: There is one (1) ways to enter this sweepstakes.
Method One (1): Submit a reply to this thread with a date of which you think we will hit 100,000 members. Sponsor assumes no responsibility for lost, late, or for any computer, online, telephone, or human error or technical malfunctions that may occur. All entries become the property of the TechSupportForum.com and will not be returned.

3) PRIZES: (1) Grand Prize: A $25 (twentyfive) Gift Certificate to Amazon.com. Any tax on a prize is the sole responsibility of the winner. No substitution, cash alternative or transfer of any prize is permitted, except Sponsor may, at its discretion, substitute a prize of equal or greater value. If a winner cannot accept prize, then prize will be forfeited and awarded to an alternate winner. TechSupportForum.com supplies prize.

4) WINNER SELECTION: Winner be selected at the time of the 100,000 member registration. All reasonable attempts will be made to contact winner in order to claim prize. Winner forfeits prize if not claimed within 30 (thirty) days from drawing date. Representatives of TechSupportForum.com will officially judge the contest. All decisions will be final. 

5) ELIGIBILITY: This sweepstakes is open where acceptible by law and can recieve Amazon.com shipments, 18 years of age or older at the time of entry, or have parents permission. Void in Puerto Rico and where prohibited by law. 

6) GENERAL CONDITIONS: Sweepstakes entrants agree to be bound by the terms of these official rules. The laws of the United States govern this Sweepstakes. All federal, state and local laws and regulations apply. All federal, state and local taxes are the responsibility of prizewinners. All prizes will be awarded. By entering, participants release and hold harmless sponsor and their respective subsidiaries, affiliates, directors, officers, prize suppliers, employees and/or agents from any and all liability or any injuries, loss or damage of any kind arising from or in connection with this Sweepstakes or acceptance or use of any prize won. All federal, state and local laws and regulations apply. 

7) INTERNET: Sponsor is not responsible for any problems or technical malfunction of any telephone network or telephone lines, computer on-line systems, servers, or providers, computer equipment, software, failure of any e-mail or entry to be received by sponsors on account of technical problems, human error or traffic congestion on the Internet or at any Web site, or any combination thereof, including any injury or damage to participant's or any other person's computer relating to or resulting from participation in this Sweepstakes. In the event of a dispute regarding entries received from multiple users having the same email account, the authorized subscriber of the email account used to enter will be deemed to be the entrant and must comply with these rules. Authorized account subscriber is the natural person who is assigned the e-mail address by the Internet Service Provider (ISP), on-line service provider, or other organization responsible for assigning e-mail addresses

8) WINNER'S NAME: The winners will be announced at http://www.TechSupportForum.com and at other locations at the discretion of TechSupportForum.com as soon as winners reply with confirmation. To receive the name of the winner by mail, send an email to: webmaster @ TechSupportForum.com. Requests received after 30 (thirty) days from the winner announced will not be fulfilled. 
The Sponsor of this sweepstakes is TechSupportForum.com
(c) TechSupportForum.com


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

danrak said:


> 5) ELIGIBILITY: This sweepstakes is open only to legal residents of the United States, 18 years of age or older at the time of entry, or have parents permission. Void in Puerto Rico and where prohibited by law.


So no British version - must be discrimination - you'll be hearing from my lawyer. :grin::grin:


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

Fixxed.


----------



## devil lady (Sep 27, 2005)

Don't forget the Aussies. :grin:


----------



## gamerman0203 (Oct 28, 2005)

*November 17th, 2006*

November 17th, 2006

Thats my guess! Good luck to all!


----------



## JeremyC (Aug 16, 2004)

March 30 2006

How many times can we guess?


----------



## 40sondacurb (Jan 14, 2005)

March 11th


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

April 1st 2006


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

March 10th, 2006


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2006)

feb 28


----------



## Grove (Jun 21, 2005)

1st March

(I have parents permission) So are the aussies in or not?


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

danrak said:


> Fixxed.


Thanks! - I've advised my lawyer to withdraw the lawsuit. :grin:


5th March 2006.


----------



## camomia (Aug 15, 2004)

August 8th, 2006---That's my guess!:sayyes:


----------



## Fenrry (Jul 7, 2005)

:sayyes: March 4th, Marzo 4.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

March 13th.


----------



## Horse (Oct 30, 2003)

March 01 2006


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

March 2nd, 2006
or at least that's what the little green man floating over my shoulder told me


----------



## bry623 (Apr 8, 2002)

3-3-06


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

So what happens when two members guess the same date? -razz: I changed mine so that bry could have the 3rd, I hope I don't get the red card for that. Grove I think you've got it, I hope you qualify! (Buy some good design books, I've got plenty of recommendations).


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Only 179 new members to go - as of 11:15 Eastern. We've been averaging nearly 100 new members each day so it looks like 2/28 or 3/1 will win it.


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

March 2


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

oops, sixshooter already guessed the 2nd. If it's right, he can have the prize


----------



## Grove (Jun 21, 2005)

Not sure, what exactly would happen Six. I might split the prize with Horse if I win. 

Design Books? Right in time for my birthday too .. :grin:


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

yustr said:


> Only 179 new members to go - as of 11:15 Eastern. We've been averaging nearly 100 new members each day so it looks like 2/28 or 3/1 will win it.


Only 11 new members yesterday. 99, 890 as of 7:30 AM. Looks like it may not even be this weekend.

I'll guess March 6th


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

Feb 28...today :grin:


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Only 103 to go. Could be today or tomorrow. 

(My math was way off before :twak: ...there have been 76 new members since yesterday...)


----------



## JeremyC (Aug 16, 2004)

Can i change my choice to the 3rd of march?


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

March 1st...2:23AM EST....


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

Only 29 left to go....


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2006)

I think it wont happen till midnight  towards noon tomorrow i am thinking..


----------



## cresing (Feb 6, 2006)

1:35 pm est...MARCH 1st....That would be pretty sweet if I got the time right


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

it looks like grove is gonna win...


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

19 more in 40 minutes.....est time :sayno:


----------



## Grove (Jun 21, 2005)

I was wondering how this is going to work? What time are we using?

Its 4:28 pm here now, March 1st ... are we using GMT or EST or something else?


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

99,999 Woot Woooooot


----------



## ReeKorl (Mar 25, 2005)

And we have 100,000!


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

Grove said:


> 1st March
> 
> (I have parents permission) So are the aussies in or not?


Congradulations. Looks like you got it.


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

CONGRATS GROVE :luxhello:


----------



## Grove (Jun 21, 2005)

Yay !!

Thanks All :sayyes:


----------



## Spatcher (Apr 28, 2005)

:woot:

Go Grove!!!


----------



## bry623 (Apr 8, 2002)

WTG Grove. Buy some books!!


----------



## Grove (Jun 21, 2005)

Yeah I think I might. Not sure which ones though. :grin:


----------

